
bcal v1.9 storage expression calculator gets REPL mode - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/bcal/releases/tag/v1.9
======
apjana
_bcal features_

    
    
      - evaluate arithmetic expressions involving storage units
      - convert to IEC/SI standard data storage units
      - REPL mode with the last valid result stored for reuse
      - show the address in bytes
      - show address as LBA:OFFSET
      - convert CHS to LBA and vice versa
      - show binary, decimal and hex representation of a number
      - custom sector size, max heads/cylinder and max sectors per track
      - minimal dependencies

